# PELAGIC PIRATE: MBGFC Limited Report



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Fished the MBGFC LIMITED this weekend

Crew : Me , Reggie and Richard

Left the captains meeting with high expectations , clearing the pass at 8:45 or so headed to the double nipple with a plan of marlin fishing and trying to catch some meat fish in the process. The Hiltons and Roffs were both showing the water pushing S and E fast so we ran some 70 miles at night arriving to our stop point and resting a few hours before the grey light came.

We started trolling into into it for the first couple of hours as we drifted almost 7 miles north in 2.5 hours. At 8:30 or so we hook up and i get the rod and its a small white Marlin which we made short work of and filimed a great leader and release at 8:48 am . So we are on the board thinking that we may have a great day coming. Well we had 3 more bites all day , one being a super chicken dolphin we landed and two smaller dolphin hit our spread late in the day on the way in near the dumping grounds. We trolled our asses off clearing grass all freakin day long, fished tide lines, weed lines , logs .....you name it : it was devoid of life. We trolled some 13 plus hours total and watched the spread the whole day.

So we head in at 6 or so making it to the pass to check in our video to the weight dock and see what happened. We quickly found out it was a super tough day of fishing for everyone except some of the boats that tuna fished way out. All the winning meat fish besides tuna were in the 24# pound and under range, 4 white marlin caught 1 blue. We came so close to winning some prizes if we could have just caught one more white or caught ours on 30# or 50# instead of 80# . We did how ever win a decent check in the Calcutta which was super cool for our first tourney.

I learned a ton and next time i will have a much better game plan as far as points are concerned and line class, take a lady and a kid ect .... I really hope to fish the next club tourney and cant say enough about how nice the whole club was and all the people i meet: It was a jam up first class event and i really had a blast ; needless to say i cannot wait to fish it again next year :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report Mike. One billfish is better than no billfish!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

more pics:thumbsup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice report. Looks like you guys had a good game plan, just didn't run over the right fish. Have the total results of the tourney been posted anywhere?


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done Mike, nothing like getting a little money for the trouble.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It was nice meeting you at the captains meeting and congrats on the white.


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

Looks like ya'll had a good time anyway. I hate that I missed it. I plan on fishing it next year, congrats to the winners!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> It was nice meeting you at the captains meeting and congrats on the white.


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


Head Kned said:


> Well done Mike, nothing like getting a little money for the trouble.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Glad you fished it! I knew you would enjoy it! Congrats on the white!

Robert


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats & good report! What kind of boat are you on?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

sailor said:


> Congrats & good report! What kind of boat are you on?



She's a 1986 palm beach built in Costa Rica and is currently listed with marine group , totally upgraded by me over the last 4 yrs.

One of the coolest boats I've ever owned and a pleasure to fish. 

We just really want to move up again and get some more accommodations for longer trips.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

hate to hijack but can you post a link for your boat


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> hate to hijack but can you post a link for your boat


X2!

Found it:

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...95&ybw=&units=Feet&currency=USD&access=Public

Nice looking boat!


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice job guys.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

sailor said:


> X2!
> 
> Found it:
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go and capitalize during difficult conditions, and pick up a check to boot. Good luck on the sale of your boat and hope you score the 44 Viking!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Way to go and capitalize during difficult conditions, and pick up a check to boot. Good luck on the sale of your boat and hope you score the 44 Viking!


THX a Million :thumbsup:

got our eyes on the 43 Viking Express : sure would be nice


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice report mike.


----------

